
Swift: Change master/slave to leader/follower - DaNmarner
https://github.com/apple/swift/commit/c2b5546512af24e52ed15c8cd204dc363c5eeeb6
======
Volundr
Already submitted [1] less than two hours ago.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10677423](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10677423)

------
ashtonkutcher2
Oh boy. Here we go. Another prompt for diatribes on the rampant overly-
sensitive coddled generation oft-offended PC oppression crusaders threatening
our freedom of expression by bowdlerizing traditional language which had
specific meaning in a specific domain. To which the proponents of the change
will reply, Languages evolve, and sensitivity matters, and -- you're _a
racist_ if you don't agree. So the water in the toilet bowl swirls on.

------
jeremy7600
Really? How did this even get approved? Who was ever offended when they were
coding writing out slave in their editor? By technical definition, slave is
accurate. It isn't there to offend.

~~~
jeremy7600
Master is also accurate, in the technical sense.

